# Glock 36?



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Any Glock 36 owners here? I just picked one up for a great price at Cash America yesterday. It was LNIB with both mags, papers, shell casing and tools. One range trip and day of carrying it as a CCW and I think it has become my favorite Glock! It may just unseat my G29SF as my daily concealed carry weapon. Yes, it is only 6+1 capacity -- but it is so much more comfortable to carry IWB that I am leaning in that direction right now. I don't feel too under-gunned sidelining the G29SF for regular carry, because I carried a Kahr P45 daily before getting the 10mm "fever". The G36 has the same capacity as the P45 and is nearly the same size and weight. If 7 rounds of Winchester Ranger T SXT 230 gr hollow points (with an additional spare magazine) on target doesn't do the job -- I probably need a rifle/shotgun instead of a pistol in that situation... A plus for the G36 is the Glock trigger (I put "minus" connectors in all my Glocks) compared to the long DAO pull of the Kahr P45.

Right now, I'm using the same leather holster from Occidental Leather as the G29/G30 -- and it works quite well -- but I'd appreciate any other recommendations for comfortable IWB carry.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I carry one and love it! You dont even realize it is there. The plus thing about it is holsters for the G 23 fit the 36 also. I use a Galco IWB for a 23 and it works perfect. Congrats on the new Glock.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

CrossBreed holsters are the best. i have 2 iwb you can check out if you like there my babies


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

saw that G36 at cash america, best i could get them to do wat $405 out the door 

ive bought 3 glocks from that store, a g30 for $400 OTD, a G34 for $455 otd, and a G26 for $405 otd, very fair on price

the only thing is about a cash america, its their policy not to sell any Extended magazines to non-Leo, there was a 33rd mag with my G34 and they wouldnt sell it to me 

very fair on their glock prices


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

HAD ONE I PICKED UP IN A TRADE HAD LESS THAN 400 DOLLARS IN IT SOLD IT TO MY DAD SURE WISH I WOULD HAVE KEPT IT GOOD LUCK WITH GUN IF EVER WANT TO TRADE OR SELL LET ME KNOW.:thumbup:


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been carrying mine in a Crossbreed holster for a couple of years. I've added Pierce +0 extensions to my magazines and they have worked out well. It's been my choice for carry during the hot season. I have heard of a lot of people having problems with them jamming, but I've never had a problem with mine. This one was bought from Jimmy's under the Glock discount program.

Smitty


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn where is Cash America?? Sounds like they got some awesome prices..


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

They do sometimes...it was $400 out the door. They are located on Fairfield Dr - across from ECAT.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I ran 100 rounds of WWB through the G36 this afternoon. The first couple of mags through the pistol produce FTFs on the 3rd or 4th round of each magazine. I suspect the pistol hadn't been shot much -- if at all -- since it left the factory, and that it just needs a good break-in. By the middle of the box (50 rounds) the FTFs began to decrease and by the last 24 rds, both mags and the pistol were running 100 %.

After returning to my hotel room -- I field stripped the pistol for cleaning and noticed that the feed ramp on the barrel had visible tool marks and was a little rough to the touch. I polished the feed ramp with silver polish until it was bright & shiney. The tool marks are still visible, but the ramp now feels smooth to the touch.

I might run another 100 rounds through it tomorrow after work. I will say that it has been extremely comfortable to carry IWB all day long -- even when seated behind the wheel for significant amounts of time.

I'm quite pleased with the purchase and am keeping my fingers crossed that the FTFs have been cured and that it will be 100% functional from now on -- as I really want to make this my EDC CCW.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah the one i got was the same way alot of tension on the spring.


----------

